# Too little too late?



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

SCAF approves law banning NDP (i.e. Mubarak's party) members from participating in politics. I don't think this will be enough to placate the rage in the streets but it goes to show that every time people go out to protest they get some concession by the powers that be. Positive reinforcement through a very poorly managed crisis, again.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

Mubarak was a thief but at least he kept peace with Israel and kept the muslim brotherhood in check

If people with extreme views come into power Egypt might as well kiss it's foreign aid, foreign investments and tourists goodbye

It appears that rubber bullets and tear gas are the only thing these people seem to understand however every time there is a protest it hurts Egypt more and more

In politics you cannot please everyone however the muslim brotherhood give poor people food so of course they will get the votes

The more unstable the situation gets the more everyone suffers on Sunday the stock market suffered losses of LE 7 billion...

I think everyone knows that despite any election the military will always have the upper hand and ultimately without it there would be total anarchy

The military get my total support, unlike the UK who debated if water cannons might be excessive force and if rubber bullets might bruise people the military here simply crack on with it just like I do when I spray cockroaches, at first they run but there is always the next plague to deal with once you think they are gone


----------



## mogg (Mar 5, 2011)

PaulAshton said:


> Mubarak was a thief but at least he kept peace with Israel and kept the muslim brotherhood in check
> 
> If people with extreme views come into power Egypt might as well kiss it's foreign aid, foreign investments and tourists goodbye
> 
> ...


Just MHO that the military shooting it's own people is not ok in any part of the world. Is it really to much to ask, that they have the right to elect whom they please and the people elected not only control the country they also have control of the army like it is in most other countries. Also the muslim Brotherhood is splitting into faction as you read this so we may not end up with the hardliners in the end. As for for the Israel they should be happy to have egypt as a friends as they have pissed a large part of the world off in the last few months i.e forging other country passports etc and blowing the hell out of GAZA. They need us on good terms as much as we need them. Sit back and enjoy watching egyptians prove most people wrong and vote in the right people. In my lifetime I have never seen which way the people of this lovely country wish to have leading them it's time for them to find a voice, that people like you have taken for granted for far too long and this is a wake up call to all of us that freedom comes with a heavy price.


----------



## Trvls (Oct 8, 2011)

I didn't think that was on the list of the protesters' demands. No doubt a few people will be happy with that though.

Nice Paul. You seem like a lovely person. Well informed and everything. Everyone knows the reason they did not use water cannons which were in Ireland (and being used there) on fast moving crowds in London is because they were afraid of excessive force. The police cheif clearly didn't know what he was talking about when he said they were only effective for static crowds.

The London police would have acted differently. They would have removed the tents and kettled in the protesters for 12 hours (no food, toilets or water) and then, once the press got bored and left, arrested the lot of them, confiscating footage and charging them with public order offences. Hey, I've got a thought. If you don't get your visa renewed, you could always go into police consulting, help the British police understand the benefits of "crack[ing] on with it". Breaking up a peaceful protest of 200 people by running around hitting them with big sticks and rubber bullets while being broadcast live on national and international television is clearly a much more effective way of maintaining law and order.

Oh wait, were you being sarcastic?


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

In the UK the police force must follow policy and procedure, adhering to the laws of the land. In Egypt there is no accountability. One slight difference!


----------



## Trvls (Oct 8, 2011)

canuck2010 said:


> In the UK the police force must follow policy and procedure, adhering to the laws of the land. In Egypt there is no accountability. One slight difference!


Really? Someone should tell the UK police that. In the UK: 
Kettling to police peaceful protests is illegal. It is used at almost every protest. 
It is illegal to touch someone without their consent, the police hit people with their batons, yes, smashing skulls sometimes.
It is illegal to allow your dog to bite a person. Police dogs are regularly set on protesters.
It is illegal to deprive a person of their property. The police regularly confiscate cameras.
It is illegal to attempt to pervert the course of justice. The police lie, destroy evidence and forge evidence about every death where the police are at fault in intentionally or unintentionally killing someone. 
The IPCC, who are to regulate the police, collude with them in coverups.
It is illegal to withhold evidence from defence attorneys. This has been done numerous times.

The main difference is that they're good at it in the UK. The priority is to contain and shut down protest in the UK and discourage people from taking part, whereas here, I don't even know what they were trying to do. You could almost think someone wanted it to go berzerk.

I hope these people aren't fighting for UK style democracy, cus if you look just a little bit closer, you can see that it is a just a well developed sham.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

Well they have done a slight u-turn here

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/node/516916

The armed forces “are ready to provide Tahrir Square with security forces to protect it from assaults, if protesters want them," a senior military official has said.

"He also denied that the armed forces broke into Tahrir Square to end the sit-in.

“Unknown people went to the tops of buildings and were shooting protesters to create a division among them, the police and the army,” he claimed, saying that foreign elements are in the background causing the violence"

The saying "must have been a ghost that did it" comes to mind

All these protests will do is delay the elections


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

PaulAshton said:


> Mubarak was a thief but at least he kept peace with Israel and kept the muslim brotherhood in check
> 
> If people with extreme views come into power Egypt might as well kiss it's foreign aid, foreign investments and tourists goodbye
> 
> ...




If people with extreme views get voted into power by the people then that is the peoples choice. We can leave if we want.


----------

